# Killer Garage Sales This Year



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

Found some great garage sales this year.
We bought one fellows whole fishing arsenal that had been acquired over a lifetime.
There were 12 rods in this collection (4 St.Croix, 2 Ugly Stix, and 6 others).
8 reels (casting, spin casting, spinning, and fly fishing).
All of this plus big boxes full of stuff.


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

And at others we found 2 salmon rods and reels, (with line counter reels loaded with leadcore on wire rods).
4 Walleye rods with line counter reels.
3 Penn reels.
6 Soft Tackle Boxes (2 were fully loaded).
And lots of other stuff.


Or cost so far is just short of $350.00.
We have already sold a few things and made more than our money back.
My wife, son, brother and I have filled out tackle boxes.
Great year garage saleing.

All were located on Craigslist or the Classifieds, (made sure we were the first person to arrive, setting in their driveways before they opened).


----------



## Wishin' I'm Fishin' (Jan 26, 2009)

You have a lot of value in those boxes. Those vintage storm lures (wiggle warts, tots etc.) bring big money online. Nice find!


----------



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow is all i can say...i never seem to get that lucky. Nice score!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Very nice.....if you are looking to move some of those wiggle warts.....let me know........Mack


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Nice finds!


----------



## reelumin (May 4, 2012)

Awesome deal!! With the cost of lures today, you scored bigtime!! Nice to see you get a great deal but kinda sad knowing someone gave up what seemed like a real passion for fishing................


----------



## fisherman frank (Jan 25, 2012)

It is real sad, that time can come at any time so enjoy it while you can. :sad:


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Really nice find!!! I'm always looking for fishing equipment but everything I find is usually junk... so the search continues

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Those willy's worms will fetch far more money than the tots and warts...


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

nice stuff! I was 20 minutes late to one this spring that I'm still kicking myself over. timing is everything!!!


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

Those willy worms are not made anymore. I would love to find these. U wanna sell em? Lol. One of the best for pushin plugs


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Someone once said " I hope when I die my wife does not sell all my hunting and fishing stuff for what I told her I bought it for " :lol::lol:
Great finds!!


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

What a haul!And to think I was happy finding a spear just like the one I donated to the DNR 29 years ago:sad:


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

.44 said:


> What a haul!And to think I was happy finding a spear just like the one I donated to the DNR 29 years ago:sad:


Sounds like there is a story that could be told. Jim


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

fathom this said:


> "I hope when I die my wife does not sell my fishing gear for what I told her I paid for it "


Yep!! My wife and I have actually had that conversation. I've let go a lot of fishing stuff at garage sales (typically items I've upgraded) and even replaced some of it. Education sometimes costs money.


----------



## Screennamie (Jun 30, 2012)

fathom this said:


> Someone once said " I hope when I die my wife does not sell all my hunting and fishing stuff for what I told her I bought it for " :lol::lol:
> Great finds!!


 
I registered simply because this made me LMAO. Current fiance' at the moment but I don't think she has any clue :lol:

Just got a dirt cheap boat, and I told her a gift idea for a nicer but still low end fish finder was about $200 and her eyes nearly bugged out! :yikes:


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

There is a killer salmon tackle sale in mid-Michigan (Albright Shores area) this weekend.
Woman sold her big lake boat after her brothers have passed away and now she is selling the tackle.
I bought about 20 spoons and large box of snaps, swivels, and hooks.
Almost anything you could want.

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/gms/3119917844.html


----------

